# Neighbors!!!!!



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so ready to kick the shit out of my next door neighbor. He sits in the upper level of his house and shines his laser pointer into my yard and drives the dogs batty. Even if they are in the house, when they see that red dot they go crazy.

This has been going on for a few weeks and he said he would stop a week ago and tonight I caught him doing it again. I was pounding on his door but he didn't answer. :evil:

This is the same knucklehead who was shooting paintballs at my dogs a few months ago for looking over the fence. I had to call the cops on that one and he was going to be arrested for animal abuse because he'd actually hit one of my rescues in the hinder. I didn't pursue the charges so we would haven't issues in the future.

He thinks it's funny. He tells me to lighten up but as you know this is serious stuff. It's not like my dogs bark all day long. In fact they never bark, I'm always home and they sleep most of the day.

Anyway just venting. Sorry for being such a drama-king lately. Anybody else have arsehole neighbor stories? How did you deal with them.


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

burn his house down........Oops did I say that? must be my inter monolog. LOL

Time for a SERIOUS talk though! Video the evidence in case the problem doesn't stop. Should have had him arested the first time.

Good Luck.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

I do too. The ones on my right have little chihuahuas. they run up and down the fence line and bark, so my dogs in return bark back. Well its a privacy fence.. and there are small holes in it. One day one of the Chi's got a little i mean tiny tiny scratch on its nose. They were furious.. said my dogs bit it through the fence. I was like look.. if one of my dogs bit it, it wouldnt have a head!!! It scratched its nose on the fence. Besides there is no way my dogs can fit thier snout through the fence.. let alone bite through it. [-( 

Yours are definately worse. But mine are just obnoxious. I would be pounding that guys door for hours. You know what, go get a super bright mag light and shine it in his windows all night. Then tell him its funny. :razz:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Sara Findley said:


> Yours are definately worse. But mine are just obnoxious. I would be pounding that guys door for hours. You know what, go get a super bright mag light and shine it in his windows all night. Then tell him its funny. :razz:



That's exactly what my wife said. I recently picked up a fenix TK10 light... 225lumens! I need one of those Million watt spot lights people have for their boats. I hate phoenix.... lots of beach no water.

I didn't have him arrested last time because his wife and my wife begged me not to. HE was crying like a little sissy.


----------



## Sara Findley (Feb 27, 2008)

Ahh good ol arizona.. i lived in tucson for a bit.. just moved out in january. I would seriously do the flashlight thing.. but I am vengeful like that lol. And get tape of it, like mentioned above. You already have record of him shooting at the dogs. This wont look good either since its harrassment.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Sara Findley said:


> You know what, go get a super bright mag light and shine it in his windows all night. Then tell him its funny. :razz:


Better yet, a strobe light...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

My old neighbor dog a sheltie :evil: little bastard barked all day every day. I mentioned to the lady your dog is driving me nutzz another time I gave her some literature for bark collars still the shaggy POS bark bark bark
after talking to her personally several times I called the dog catcher they took the report and said they would pay her a visit and send a letter.
Still no change so I had to take matters into my own hands. That spring I had picked up a Daisy BB gun at a yard sale just like the one I had when I was a kid. I went and got some BB's and I plugged the little shit ha quiet cool. About a hour later bark bark bark I wait till the cost is clear "putt" got him again quiet. Did this 5 or 6 times suddenly I when I start grabbing my BB gun dog goes quiet this happened several times. :-k
I think how could a dog this stupid that barks at its own shadow have ESP
VOLA that little stupid POS could here the BB's rattling around in my BB gun. 
Well it never stopped barking but all I had to do was shake my BB gun and it would be quiet for a wile.
One day someone left the gate open and the little POS got run over by a car.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As much fun as it might be I wouldn't stoop to his level. That could wind up being a "I can **** with you better then you can **** with me. No winners and, eventually, the shit really hits the fan. Document, film and document some more. Tell him what your doing and THEN have the **** arrested. 
If that doesn't work THEN beat the crap out of him but make sure HE"S not filming and documenting. :wink:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I would light up his house like it was on the 50 yard line of a Cardinal's Monday night football game. A mag light is treating this dude to gently.

Of course, I'm known for overkilling many situations. I saves a lot of time and aggravation.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I would light up his house like it was on the 50 yard line of a Cardinal's Monday night football game. A mag light is treating this dude to gently.
> 
> Of course, I'm known for overkilling many situations. I saves a lot of time and aggravation.


Interesting! Other then in 74, I think, I don't recall seeing the Cardinals ever cross the 50 yrd line when they were here.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Bob I can't remember the last time I saw the Cards on MNF! 

Chris
You should be able to find those million candlepower lights at a hardware or home store. My Dad bought me one many years ago. It's a very intense light, good enough for some payback. There are other ways to get him. You probably know his hours- when he sleeps, works etc. Time your loudest chores for when he's enjoying his idle time. Yes you are playing into his game, but you'll feel better!


----------



## Kyle Sprag (Jan 10, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> As much fun as it might be I wouldn't stoop to his level. That could wind up being a "I can **** with you better then you can **** with me. No winners and, eventually, the shit really hits the fan. Document, film and document some more. Tell him what your doing and THEN have the **** arrested.
> If that doesn't work THEN beat the crap out of him but make sure HE"S not filming and documenting. :wink:


 
LMAO, I agree!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

The last time the Cards were on MNF they were beating the Da Bears until the Cards collapsed in the last quarter. Green went bonkers!  Sometimes you see him on the Coors Light commercials


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Interesting! Other then in 74, I think, I don't recall seeing the Cardinals ever cross the 50 yrd line when they were here.


Now that's funny right there.

DFrost


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Chris you could try your animal control folks from Fish and Wildlife, SPCA, or niegborhood association. Send him a "real tight letter" and put some fear in his heart. Police should respond as the action is criminal mischief. Put a no trespass sign up, light beam breaks your property line...don't know how it would hold up. If he got froggy, beat him!!!!\\/


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

I used to have an ass for a neighbor who would plink BB's around my kennel area.The 2 GSD's I had back then were not barkers but he was just bored an looking for a razz.Needless to say everytime he walked out on the deck they would go in there houses.Then all you had to do was make a pop sound with your mouth and they would run. He probably shot them when I wasn't around as well. I thought he did one day since I heard a yelp.[-X By the way, I did kick his ass and he has since moved.My new neigbors are much nicer. I also have much different dogs now. If anything like that were to happen again I would stop it ASAP since the investment is to great to let something like an asshole ruin your dog.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I was pissed when he shot my rescue. Had it been my schH male, I would have gone over there to break his nose. The night I called the cops, he was sitting in his back yard, smoking a cigarette with his paintball gun in his lap. I can understand people getting nutty about neighbors looking over a block wall to see what's going but dogs? Who cares about what dogs look at? It's not like they could jump the fence...well maybe two of them could if pushed..it's a 6ft block wall fence. 

I talked with his wife this morning. She said she was out of the house last night and didn't know anything about it. She said he wouldn't have done that if she were home. At least she's a decent person.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Ugh, I have a shit ass neighbor too. Caught him hosing my rescue in the face a couple years ago, now my dogs all go balistic when anyone from that house walks outside. I can't stop it and don't really try to anymore. He crossed some doggy code or something. Dogs that I didn't even own when this incident happened, light up. The old dogs must have passed it on (or who knows what goes on when we are gone). 

Trash day is fun, they take their dumpsters out at 5:30am instead of the night before, like everyone else in America! If I remember and want to sleep, I put a e-collar on my male the night before. This guy is stupid enough to stick his fingers through the fence and say " see your not so tough now are you?" I suppose I will get sued when the fingers turn up missing? Genius! Same people cry about my sprinkler hitting their car (like I control the wind speed and direction right?) when they have 2 parked side by side in a single car driveway. You can't fix stupid. Now I make it a point to douse their POS car.( I wont even mention what happens when I edge the lawn) :twisted: 

Friggin' CAT people!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Chris, get a tablet and keep track of EVERY LITTLE PAIN IN THE A$$ THING HE DOES TO YOUR DOGS as well as conversations that take place with him. DO NOT GO TO HIS LEVEL as hard as it is. When you have 6-10 items on your tablet make an appointment with an attorney. They will be able to put a formal letter together for you that you want this behavior to stop. Request that it be mailed to him certified so that you have proof that he received it. Hopefully this would take care of the situation, but if it does not.... Well, you have legal proof that he has been notified of his actions.

Some of these guys are all talk, but some of them are piss-ants and want to see just how far they can push these kinds of dogs. If given the chance your dogs just may show him and I would hate to see you lose your dogs because of an idiot in action. 

I remember that your wife walks with the dogs, what if this idiot wants to agitate the dogs then? All i'm saying is to keep a heads up on this one. Good Luck Buddy.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris, now that you posted this on the web you can't take care of the problem yourself.

Mike, you think its cool or funny that you shot your neighbors shelti for barking?


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Bets of luck with him! I have a bad neighbor on the left of my house who is ALWAYS out painting his house or doing something so when my dogs are in the yard they see him and bark... of course. He has called on the tons of times but I use to be able to fite it with letters from my other neighbors saying my dogs only bark when he is outside. 

Scary thing is the new law here is the second time AC comes out you get a 1,000.00 fine. My dogs stay inside the house now


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, Chris that is quite something! I agree to document and send a formal letter via an attorney.

Things like this make me love Oregon more and more. If some jack*ss were to try any of the crap you guys have mentioned they'd have some serious issues. Just the way it is around here, people act stupid they get their asses kicked by a 3rd or 4th or 5th party. Entire neighborhoods will gang up on one dumbass to take care of problems because people here don't like getting police involved. We're all a bunch of ******** with pitchforks and shotguns


----------



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

I had a bad neighbor, but for certain legal reasons :-\" can't say more than that. I can say document EVERYTHING, no matter how trivial and insignificant and watch what you post on the internet, even if it's unrelated to a specific incident it can and may be twisted horribly and used against you in court...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I sure am glad my nearest neighbor's house is across the street and over 1,000 yards away. It's country though, we wave, howdy them and expect a howdy back. It's cattle and goat territory so a stray dog stands a real good chance of getting "donkey'd", or shot. Beyond that, barking dogs is like cows at calf seperation time, you just get used to it.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

One of the best places I ever lived was in Drakes Bay, Costa Rica. It was a tiny isolated hamlet in the middle of the rain forest on the Pacific Ocean in southern Costa Rica. There was no year round road, electricity, phones, mail, etc.

The 150 people or so that lived there were very independent and self sufficient. Everyone helped everyone else. Travel was by boat, horseback or walking.

There was one police officer who traveled from town to town. The government didn't even give him a horse, he walked. He showed up in town once every 10 days or so and stayed 1 day in a little government supplied shack on the beach. Then he walked to the next town. For all practical purposes the was no law enforcement on the whole peninsula.

There was what I always called "jungle law". Everyone had to deal with matters and work out their differences themselves. There were occasional fights and confrontations. Groups of people would confront wrong doers. Certain individuals were shunned.

But it always amazed me how little of that went on. I think any bad person just knew and feared the law of the jungle could come down on them at any time. There would be no one around to bail them out.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> I think how could a dog this stupid that barks at its own shadow have ESP


You shoot the neighbors dog with a BB gun and the dog is the stupid one?


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

David Frost said:


> I sure am glad my nearest neighbor's house is across the street and over 1,000 yards away. It's country though, we wave, howdy them and expect a howdy back. It's cattle and goat territory so a stray dog stands a real good chance of getting "donkey'd", or shot. Beyond that, barking dogs is like cows at calf seperation time, you just get used to it.
> 
> DFrost


How I miss living in the country  My dogs had acers to run on and woods behind the house we owned and never really had to worry about much... not much car traffic on our road maybe 3 cars a week.
But it was a pain to go to the store we had to drive 45 minutes... but looking at it now it was well worth it!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I've always been lucky and gotten good neighbours and luckily most of them have dogs. It is a rural neighbourhood and pretty laid back.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> You shoot the neighbors dog with a BB gun and the dog is the stupid one?


I should mention this Daisy BB gun was like the Red Ryder style lever action barley enough to knock down a sparrow.
How would you have handled the the situation?


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I would have printed out a no bark collar site or offered to train the dog to stop barking for them,


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> I would have printed out a no bark collar site or offered to train the dog to stop barking for them,


I started to think of the steps I'd have taken, but decided just to say that I hope I'd never have shot a BB gun at the dog. A barking dog is not endangering me; all other steps would be taken.

Not trying to sound holier-than-thou. I'm not holier than anyone. :lol: But that's violence against the animal for something the owner is responsible for .....

... and maybe the kind of effort that Al describes would have told the owner that this was a situation that really needed to be addressed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> .... Scary thing is the new law here is the second time AC comes out you get a 1,000.00 fine. My dogs stay inside the house now


You mean that just being called means they can fine the owner? Regardless of their findings?


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> I would have printed out a no bark collar site or offered to train the dog to stop barking for them,


Reread my post and I did train him that BB gun didn't sting his mopey ass any more than a bark collar would sting his neck. I damn sure wasnt going to buy a her a bark collar it probably would end up in the trash the same as the bark collar literature she didnt give a shit. 
There is more to the story after that dog got ran over she got another Sheltie pup and that ****er grew up and barked just like the other one. 
This one I trained better I plugged it a few times with the BB gun so this time just sight of me made it be quiet didnt have to bother with shaking the BB gun all the time. I have since sold that house and bought another.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I shot a neighborhood dog in the back-hip area when I was 14 years old. That dog kept getting into our garbage at night and I was the one that had to go pick it up twice a week. The dog yelped and ran off; I checked on it the next day and it wasn't injured, just hurt. The dog never again got into our garbage. 

I'm very careful not to give any of my neighbors a reason to want to harm my dogs. People who let their dogs bark non-stop (especially at night) and run wild are endangering their dogs to people who will want to put a stop to it.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

PFFFT! whats the big deal with the BB gun doesnt seem to be much objection about electricity around here what the difference. We used to have BB gun fights all the time when we were kids some of them inside of friends basements. Given a choice I think would take a BB the the throat than a shock of electricity.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

My Grandad would use a 12 gauge on GSP when they flushed birds. He would let them get a distance. I was young but they tell me it worked and didn't really hurt them. I find that hard to believe.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Patrick Murray said:


> .... I'm very careful not to give any of my neighbors a reason to want to harm my dogs. ..


I'm very careful too. But I' don't want to be one of the people who hurt dogs because of the effed-up owner.

I understand the irritation and frustration, so I have probably said more than enough. 

As I said, I am no O !


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

So Mike and Patrick, you guys wouldn't mind if i was your neighbor and your dogs did something to annoy me, if i shot them with a BB gun? No biggie right?


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

If I caught anyone shooting my dog with anything, I would **** them up. Some people just don't learn until thet get an a** whooping


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> You mean that just being called means they can fine the owner? Regardless of their findings?


You can't fight the barking law now. If the AC is called out twice they 1st give you a written warning. Next time they come out they fine you. There was a big stink about it in the newspaper when it first came out.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> If I caught anyone shooting my dog with anything, I would **** them up. Some people just don't learn until thet get an a** whooping


Ok Todd why don't you tell me how you would handle this lady and her dogs. I live in Minneapolis so if you Google Minneapolis dog barking ordinance or here is AC phone number 612-348-4250 it may help you come up with a better solution than I did.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Al Curbow said:


> So Mike and Patrick, you guys wouldn't mind if i was your neighbor and your dogs did something to annoy me, if i shot them with a BB gun? No biggie right?


Al my wife and I have three dogs had 4 for a wile. If my neighbors didnt see me playing with them out in the front yard they wouldn't know there was a dog to shoot at. My Shepherd barks at the mail man 5 or 6 barks every day.
I could start another thread about the neighbors kids teasing and throwing sticks and rocks in my back yard at our dogs. 
Maybe I could have Todd go over the knock the ***k out of them.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Al, I don't condone shooting dogs but I do understand why people sometimes feel compelled to hurt someone's dog. 

To answer your question, I would be upset but understanding if someone did something to my dog because I left him outside and he barked, non-stop, all night long. I would be upset but understanding if someone did something to my dog because on trash days they found their garbage ripped apart and strewn all over the end of their driveway, their yard and the street. 

With regard to the dog I shot with a bb, I could have seriously injured or killed that dog IF that had been my intention; it was not. In fact, I liked the dog but I didn't like picking up trash twice a week; I guess I was funny that way. The dog got stung and learned a good lesson. Looking back on it I wouldn't recommend that anyone shoot a dog with a bb gun or otherwise. I was simply relaying a similar experience that I had when I was young. I wasn't endorsing the idea of shooting dogs.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Isn't one of the duties of a pack leader, is to protect the rest of the members of the pack. And that's what I'd be doing, by administering a strong correction to the person shooting my dog! MIKE, who knows you might be right. I have never had to live that close to neighbors, maybe after a few beers I would pluck them in the a** to. But what if your aim is not that good, and you got in the eye#-o


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> But what if your aim is not that good, and you got in the eye#-o


When I was growing up my grandpa had a dog with one eye. He lived in a semi-rural area and was fighting with the neighbor over dogs. I know my g-pa shot the neighbors dog for some reason and the neighbor shot my grandpappy's dog in the head. That shot took out an eye. I remember as a kid the dogs seemed happy but we were all grossed out by the pink hole that would always be starring at you. Poor dog, he would come up to us and we'd push it away =;


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> Isn't one of the duties of a pack leader, is to protect the rest of the members of the pack. And that's what I'd be doing, by administering a strong correction to the person shooting my dog! MIKE, who knows you might be right. I have never had to live that close to neighbors, maybe after a few beers I would pluck them in the a** to. But what if your aim is not that good, and you got in the eye#-o


I'm a good shot I'm was just glad the BB's made it through his nappy ass hair. Hell if I shot at a crow the BB's would bounce off there feathers. For all you cry baby's yipping about my BB gun some of you sound like the the anti ecollar crowd what is the difference between a bark collar and a BB gun the way I used the BB gun is the same premise. Is it that I reprimanded HER dog. Is it not my rite to have relaxing quiet evening sitting out on my deck. The lady didn't give a shit about the dog barking and disturbing me or 1/2 the neighbors all the neighbors were bitching at her and AC just kept giving her warnings and tickets.
Another example and I'm done with this. When I was a kid I wold stay at my Grandpa's farm. At night the neighbor dogs would rome around including his well one particular dog would go into the barn and steel/drag the milk powder that we would feed the calvs. Grandpa grabbed some 16 gauge shot gun shells and dumped out the bb's and replaced them with rock salt next time he caught the neighbor dog in the barn he blasted it. Guess what dog lived and never came back in the yard again. 
Grandpa's dog liked to chase the milk truck Grandpa gave the milk truck driver his 16 gauge loaded with rock salt told him to blast the dog he did dog lived and quit chasing the milk truck.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> I'm a good shot I'm was just glad the BB's made it through his nappy ass hair. Hell if I shot at a crow the BB's would bounce off there feathers. For all you cry baby's yipping about my BB gun some of you sound like the the anti ecollar crowd what is the difference between a bark collar and a BB gun the way I used the BB gun is the same premise. Is it that I reprimanded HER dog.
> 
> *Is it not my rite to have relaxing quiet evening sitting out on my deck.
> 
> ...


----------



## Justin Eimer (Oct 17, 2006)

Without getting into the slug fest:razz: , I just wanted to add that I absolutely loathe my neighbors and the town I live in. This town is the most unfriendly place when it comes to working dogs that I have ever lived in. Neighbors instigate the dogs, they bark, neighbors call EVERY Flippin' Body and complain, and I pay fines. A nine month pup runs the fence and barks when the foot traffic picks up for the holiday weekend and I get reported.A nine month pup is now agressive to the community because of how he looks and sounds. Nevermind that everyone knows the dogs are their and choose to walk the fence line instead of crossing the street and nevermind that fireworks and music are blasting and reverberating through my walls... the ****ing dogs barking on occasion is a problem!!!


----------

